# Beregond's Fate



## Captain (Jul 9, 2003)

I have thought much of what happened to Beregond in ROTK. I have wondered whether he was killed.



> At Pippin's side Beregond was stunned and overborne, and he fell.



By reading this it seems as if Beregond was only knocked down. 



> ...the great troll-chief that smote him down bent over him, reaching out a clutching claw; for these fell creatures would bite the throats of those that they threw down.
> Then Pippin stabbed upwards, and the written blade of Westernesse pierced through the hide and went deep into the vitals of the troll...



Notice the words "threw down". This does not necessarily mean he was dead. Pippin stabbed the troll before it was able to bite Beregond's throat. If Beregond did not die, why was he not mentioned later in the book?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jul 9, 2003)

He was. He was removed from his position as a member of the Guard of the Citadel (or something to that effect) because he left his post (when Denethor was killing himself) and then for his valiant deeds Aragorn made him Prince of Ithilien I _think_.


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 9, 2003)

No no Anamatar, Faramir was made Prince of Ithilien. Beregond was named captain of Faramir's guard for being so valiant as to disobey orders to save Faramir's life, showing him great loyalty.


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 9, 2003)

Beregond is mentioned again. See the chapter _The Steward and the King_.


----------



## Captain (Jul 9, 2003)

Nom, could you give me a page number? I have read it twice.


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 9, 2003)

In my book it is on 947-8, don't know about yours. 

It'll be about 2/3 way into the chapter.

... hehehe


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 9, 2003)

You don't have seperate books? That's so cool! The way it's suposed to be read... all one Novel.  

As for Beregrond's fate he is mentioned in that chapter... Trust us


----------



## Captain (Jul 9, 2003)

Ok, I believe you BC.


----------



## Inderjit S (Jul 21, 2003)

His son/grandson (the genealogy changes) Borlas is mentioned in Tolkiens only tale of the Fourth Age, entitled _The New Shadow_ which is in HoME 12.


----------

